# Freeport



## ajon (Sep 26, 2018)

Looking at going on Sunday the 2. Kids working, anybody looking for a ride?


----------



## ajon (Sep 26, 2018)

Sorry meant to say, reg crew is working, looking for crew for Sunday out of freeport


----------



## pccurr (Jul 3, 2006)

A buddy and myself are planning on fishing. What are you targeting? PM sent


ajon said:


> Sorry meant to say, reg crew is working, looking for crew for Sunday out of freeport


----------



## Nicktnguyen (Oct 2, 2019)

how far you going, interested if going deep for aj.


----------



## Nicktnguyen (Oct 2, 2019)

shoot me a text if going sunday. 7133669848


----------

